

The 50th Law: 10 Lessons in Fearlessness (50cent Robert Greene) - bounce
http://www.slideshare.net/RobertGreene/the-50th-law-10-lessons-in-fearlessness

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=905702>

and its parent <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=905528>

